# My favortie all time knife



## ChrisMatty

Of course there are all kinds of knifes for different uses like pocket foldable knife and one piece hunting/military knifes and i have used a bunch of different ones. But my favorite is actually a Gerber one piece called a Prodigy. Its a 4.7" blafe serrated a d has a g10 type material hande in tan. The blade is extremely solid but not heavy. I absolutely love it.


----------



## SDF880

I carry the same knife on my ankle most days and a SOG Flash 2 along with my EDC Kahr's or M&P's


----------



## ChrisMatty

SDF880 said:


> I carry the same knife on my ankle most days and a SOG Flash 2 along with my EDC Kahr's or M&P's


Thats funny as i carry a SOG flash 2 everyday clipped to my left pocket also


----------



## baldman

I like my bench made I picked up in Iraq.


----------



## sideKahr

My favorite knife is a safe queen: my Dad's Kabar that he carried in WW2.


----------



## Targetshooter

My favorite knife is a 325S Tactical Survival TRS ,, I clip it to my pocket and carry it every day as a third back up .


----------



## Plumbum

sideKahr said:


> My favorite knife is a safe queen: my Dad's Kabar that he carried in WW2.
> 
> View attachment 15844


Been meaning to pick up a Kabar its a awesome knife!


----------



## Oddcaliber

Got 3 Kabar knifes myself. Love the 1911.


----------



## SOCOM42

My favorite is my Randall #1.
Favorite EDC is a Gerber folder.
Have several K-bar's and a whole bunch of others.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

My every day is currently a Kershaw 1350wm. (WM as in Wal-Mart). I also carry a Cold Steel Tuff Lite which is a very solid little pocket blade.

My all business camp knife is the Cold Steel G.I. Tanto. Yeah it's made it China. And it's the toughest piece of steel you'll find for under $50 on the planet (not to mention it only costs $20).


----------



## Smitty901

Not a big Knife person. But hard to cut things or skin a Deer without one. The same Buck 119 I have had for a life time is still my go to knife for what ever I need.


----------



## bigwheel

Well all this knife talk jogged me back to the best knife I ever owned. As a traveling salesmen at the time...the big blade was just right for cutting onions and spreading mayo on baloney sandwiches in the motel room..then it had a bottle opener for the beer..and the screwdriver blade could fit any screw ever invented. Would not mind to have another but looks like took a big price jump since when they was three bucks. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/265141...gl5lpfQcA5g37pYEwiyGzazcDqfTSLngyBxoC9Rzw_wcB


----------



## Hemi45

I have many "nicer" knives but my favorite EDC is the OKC Rat-1. Fits my hand perfectly, has a very usable blade length and costs a miserly $25!

http://www.amazon.com/Ontario-8848-..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1TZX5SNH6ST91HR5A8GX


----------



## darsk20

My favorite knife was my Benchmade AFCK, but I dropped it and broke the tip. After that I have been rotating through them and I have yet to find another I like as much . . . Currently EDC a Kershaw Leek, which is running in a clear second place above most if the others. I like it so much I picked up another that has an Elmax steel blade. I like the fit and finish of all the Kershaw US made blades and for the price you can't beat them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## M118LR

ChrisMatty said:


> Of course there are all kinds of knifes for different uses like pocket foldable knife and one piece hunting/military knifes and i have used a bunch of different ones. But my favorite is actually a Gerber one piece called a Prodigy. Its a 4.7" blafe serrated a d has a g10 type material hande in tan. The blade is extremely solid but not heavy. I absolutely love it.


As you find the Prodigy to your liking, might I suggest that you handle the Gerber Strongarm. link: Amazon.com: Gerber StrongArm Fixed Blade Knife, Fine Edge, Black [30-001038]: Home Improvement


----------



## turbo6

I'm kinda tempted to pick up a GI Tanto as my next fixed blade. For about $20 it's a deal and no bad reviews that I've seen yet. I like my other Cold Steel fixed blade, crazy marketing but good knives.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

You can't go wrong with the G.I. Tanto. The knife is good. I recommend either stippling the plastic scallops or wrapping it with some type of grip tape.

I have several Cold Steel products. They are good value. And yes...the marketing is a bit out there.



turbo6 said:


> I'm kinda tempted to pick up a GI Tanto as my next fixed blade. For about $20 it's a deal and no bad reviews that I've seen yet. I like my other Cold Steel fixed blade, crazy marketing but good knives.


----------



## GHOST01

My EDC is a Kershaw folder with a Tanto point and serrations and primary is my SOG seal team elite. Havent had a chance to use it though.


----------



## tango

My EDC is a Kabar/Dozier 4064, have been toting daily for about 10 years. Helluva knife for 20 couple bucks.
My new favorite is my ESEE Isula, 440c, 
Been using it for 2 years, field dressed and deboned some deer, phesants, sguirrels, and rabbits. It is a pleasure to use.


----------



## phrogman

My favorite is my EDC, a Benchmade Barrage. But rigth now, I'm EDC'ing a Spyderco Native that was just donated from the awesome people at Spyderco through their military lottery for the forward deployed service members. It is a nice little knife, very sharp and pointy and it is very sturdy. No play at the pivot point which is a big plus.


----------



## User Name

Field Knife 78 -> Made in Austria!
GLOCK


----------



## Grinch2

For me I would rather chew on something that buy a Gerber, I had one bad experience with their Guide or something. I like my fixed blade Ka-Bar and Case knives, but for the price you can't beat a Mora or Hultafor they're razor sharp, strong rugged blades and they're cheap. For pocket knives I keep a Stanley 10-049 and a Razorlite EDC, plus my Leatherman which is on my belt.


----------



## Guest

Gotta love a good old fashioned Survival Bowie 1005! Use my Kershaw for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## User Name

Its illegal by international law.


----------



## The Tourist

My favorite is the TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5T. It's made from cobalt steel, and stays sharp for a good long time. In fact, I bought a spare.


----------



## sci

My daily knife is Manly folding knife with lock. I have two of them, so much I liked the first one (which is my daily) I bought a second one (steel of the blade D2) just to have a spare:


----------



## maine_rm

Well since you asked


















My father hand makes knives. Another one of his many hobbies. This was one of his first blades that he built he also built to handle in the sheath. I normally only carry it while I'm hunting.










This one the wife bought me last year as a joke. It's more of a fit the costume piece everybody looks crazy like giant knife in their hand! I normally only carry it when I'm hunting...?


----------



## hardcore

i kinda like WWI bolos


----------



## hardcore

i am not short on favorite blades


----------



## Notold63

I would have to say my favorite knife is the one I use almost daily, and that is my Swiss Army knife. I have several other fixed blade knives, but if I could have only one knife to carry, it would be my Swiss Army knife.


----------



## Medic33

I second that swiss army knife. been carrying the same one for over 20 years been all over the world with me very handy.


----------



## 7052

My EDC blades are these two.

1) Kershaw Compound 1940 folder.
A small assisted-open knife I have carried with me everywhere since I got it in Feb of 2012.
2) CFK USA Damascus Tracker.
I wanted a larger fixed blade knife that would handle multiple situations, including batoning wood. This baby hit all the points I needed, and at a blade width of 3/16", it's not breaking anytime soon. The kydex sheath has an adjustable sheath on it that allows be to wear it right or left handed, horizontally or vertically.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I'm a knife junkie.
Case, Buck, Ka Bar, Utica Cutlery, Kissing Crane, Schrade, nameless Chinese, Imperial, even (gasp!!) SMK Rough Rider brand.
Pocket knives, sheath knives, fighting knives, bayonets.

I even have accounts at Kennesaw Cutlery, and Smoky Mountain Knifeworks. They are constantly ssending me catalogs and email specials such as free shipping.
When I walk into the Ace Hardware in town, the guys on the sales floor always welcome me and usually reach for their keys - the knives and ammo are both kept in the same 20 foot locking display case.

My daily carry varies as to brand and type, but always consists of a pocket knife and either a fixed blade or folder on my belt. Right next to the black nylon pouch that appears to be another knife but is actually a spare magazine for my OTHER pocket carry.


----------



## hardcore

my 1917 trench knife

it would leave a nasty wound i bet


----------



## Butler Ford

THE ONE, always with me and has never failed to do what it was designed to do...cut things.

BF


----------

